# Long Term Post-Infectious IBS and How to Heal the Gut?



## rosierose (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm a bit desperate and seeking some wisdom and reassurance from this community. I am almost 8 months into my post-infectious IBS. I was diagnosed six months ago after having every test under the sun (for parasites/bacteria/inflammation) including a colonoscopy and endoscopy. I seem to have developed a whole lot of food intolerances (mostly dairy/soy/sugar/wheat) and despite eating a very restrictive, elimination-style diet, doing mindful breathing each day, trying to get 8-10 hours sleep and attempting to minimize stress, I still relapse on a weekly basis and have to resort to immodium every few days. After almost eight months I'm feeling super demoralised and wondering how others have healed their guts. I take probiotics/supplements/herbs and I make my own kefir water and gelatine products and a whole range of other stuff, but I'm increasingly feeling like all of this stuff doesn't make a huge amount of difference. Is it a case of just waiting it out and time healing the gut lining or is there a magic bullet which expediates this process? With each month I'm feeling more fatigued, dizzy and depressed. How have others come out the other side of this horribleness? I think like life is on hold and it's very difficult to plan for the future while you're feeling such malaise and yuckiness.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

For me Aloe juice was very helpful in reducing pain and healing the stomach . It appears you are doing all the right things dietwise but healing does take time . The only 'Magic Bullet ' I know of is the Fecal Microbial Transplant . You may have to DIY as doctors will only reccomend it for another illness . There are threads about this on the Forum .

Also , search for ' How I cured my IBS ' by Sgali . I have been symptom free for over two years and am ever so thankful. Hang in there , this awful disease ican be cured . Good luck .


----------

